# Hobie gear from overseas.



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

Check out www.priceusa.com.au. They freight from USA shops that won't ship to AU. Email the details of the product/s to them for a free quote. I think they can can even combine from different shops into 1 shipment. i found them very efficient when I got my sounder.

Pete.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Another option is to get a US postal address through a service like ShipItTo http://www.shipito.com/.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Pirate pete a member of AKFF and Tassie Paddlers has built two plywood kayaks with mirage drive and they are top gear, CJBFISHER.

Here is a post with one of his yaks viewtopic.php?f=12&t=46817


----------



## RevvedUp (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Adam,

Just read your post and I thought you might be interested, I have a pair of brand new in box Scotty rod holders I could sell you.

I have,

Scotty Rodmasters II
Flush mounts
Scotty pole extenders

Let me know if you're interested.

Cheers,

Marek.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

legs2691 said:


> Pirate pete a member of AKFF and Tassie Paddlers has built two plywood kayaks with mirage drive and they are top gear, CJBFISHER.
> 
> Here is a post with one of his yaks viewtopic.php?f=12&t=46817


Been looking at all the timber yak threads over l;ast couple days........ wow

Very very cool. Started thinking I should make one..... then had a look at some postings of step by step pictures etc...... Im no chance. :lol:

But to all you handy types what a cool idea... 8)


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

I used shipito and have no complaints. You have to wait a bit longer though as there are two delivery points (i.e. CA and then AUS).


----------

